# Ruby has laid her first egg :)



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Have been quite busy lately so not much time to get here and discuss pigeon issues. 
I just wanted to drop by and let you know that Cecil and Ruby my two APT's are getting on VERY well, today Ruby laid her first egg.
Will keep you updated on the progess, thankyou to all who have helped me get my pidgeons thus far.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Congratulations*

On Ruby's eggs. Hope all goes well. My birds are still producing babies and I need to order more bands.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is great news, Alaska.
They are happy in their new home and doing what they do best  

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Quick update of the egg situation: 

Ruby's egg didn't hatch, today she got off it and moved across built another nest site and started courting with Cecil again. 
I removed the egg and candled it, nothing but yoke, broke it open to be sure, nothing but yolk. 
It was a good practise run, and I can tell from this that they are both great incubators, and hopefully therefore great parents. 

As for Penny and Ash my other two pigeons, Penny laid a two eggs on the 2nd & 3rd of this month. 
I candled both of them today (after a few huge wing slaps from Ash), and they are both fertile, I can see the spider veins running through them. 

So finger crossed I should have some new babies to show you in just over a week or so 

Regards 
Alaska


----------

